
Merging and Patches (2017) - lelf
https://jneem.github.io/merging/
======
zenhack
I'm really glad somebody decided to write this up in a more informal way; I
remember being interested in pijul back when that paper was basically the
closest thing the tool had to documentation of any kind. I was curious enough
to actually go read up on category theory, and learned a ton doing so, but
still mostly bounced off the paper -- I came away with some basic intuitions
but still felt like there was a lot I was missing.

------
dang
If curious see also

2018
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16809118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16809118)

------
ulrikrasmussen
I would love to see some tooling for working with graggles, as it just feels
like a more natural way to work with merges. I find myself building partial
orders of lines in my head when I'm trying to figure out why a merge ended up
the way it did.

